

How to Fail at a Startup: The story of Foamish  - OpenBeta
http://www.youtube.com/user/OpusVideoProductions#p/u/7/lE7AImZspAo

======
OpenBeta
The 2008 Foamish Launch video is here:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/OpusVideoProductions#p/u/0/SeH0z...](http://www.youtube.com/user/OpusVideoProductions#p/u/0/SeH0zsrmhqM)

